# [SOLVED] Zależności CPAN-Meta-YAML i JSON-PP

## 187451

Witam

Mam taki problem: chcę zainstalować perl-core/Digest-SHA i tuż po starcie dostaję taki oto błąd:

```
Writing Makefile for Digest::SHA

JSON::PP 2.27103 is not available

 at /usr/lib64/perl5/vendor_perl/5.12.3/CPAN/Meta/Converter.pm line 17

 at /usr/lib64/perl5/vendor_perl/5.12.3/ExtUtils/MM_Any.pm line 1273
```

No to instaluję perl-core/JSON-PP i dostaję:

```
CPAN::Meta::YAML 0.002 is not available

 at /usr/lib64/perl5/vendor_perl/5.12.3/CPAN/Meta.pm line 329
```

No to próbuję zainstalować perl-core/CPAN-Meta-YAML i pojawia się znowu:

```
JSON::PP 2.27103 is not available

 at /usr/lib64/perl5/vendor_perl/5.12.3/CPAN/Meta/Converter.pm line 17

 at /usr/lib64/perl5/vendor_perl/5.12.3/ExtUtils/MM_Any.pm line 767

JSON::PP 2.27103 is not available

 at /usr/lib64/perl5/vendor_perl/5.12.3/CPAN/Meta.pm line 20
```

I co ja mam teraz zrobić, skoro koło się zamyka? Próbowałem revdepem ale nic nie zrobił, perla przeinstalowałem i wciąż to samo. Problem o ile pamiętam pojawił się po ostatnim depcleanie.

emerge --info:

```
Portage 2.1.10.9 (default/linux/amd64/10.0, gcc-4.5.2, glibc-2.13-r4, 3.0.0-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.0.0-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_T6400_@_2.00GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.3

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 30 Jul 2011 08:45:01 +0000

ccache version 3.1.5 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p10

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:          2.7.2-r2, 3.2-r2

dev-util/ccache:          3.1.5

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.5-r2

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.26

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.0.3

sys-apps/openrc:          0.8.3-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.68

sys-devel/automake:       1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1-r1

sys-devel/binutils:       2.21.1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.5.2

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.4.1-r1

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r1

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 2.6.38 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.13-r4

Repositories: gentoo roslin

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA skype-eula Broadcom AdobeFlash-10.1 dlj-1.1"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=core2"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /usr/share/maven-bin-3.0/conf /usr/share/themes/oxygen-gtk/gtk-2.0 /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=core2"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs ccache distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.mirror.pw.edu.pl/ http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl http://gentoo.po.opole.pl ftp://ftp.vectranet.pl/gentoo/ ftp://gentoo.po.opole.pl"

LANG="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/var/lib/layman/roslin"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="64bit X aac accessibility acl acpi akonadi allegro alsa amd64 ant apache2 apng aspell ass awt bash-completion battery bazaar berkdb binary-drivers bittorrent bluetooth boost bzip2 cairo ccache cdr cdrom cgi chroot cli cmake consolekit corefonts cracklib cron crypt cups cvs cxx dbi dbus declarative device-mapper dhcp dhcpcd dri dvd dvdnav dvdr eclipse embedded emoticons enca eselect examples extras ffmpeg firefox fortran ftp gadu gdbm gif gimp git gmail gnuplot gpm gstreamer gzip icons iconv icu ipc iptables ipv6 java java6 jpeg kde kmail laptop latex lm_sensors lzo matroska md5sum mmx mng modules mp3 mpeg mudflap multilib multimedia mysql ncurses networkmanager nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin nss ntfs odbc ogg okteta opengl openmp openssl openvpn oracle oss pam pcre pdf perl plasma png policykit pppd private-headers python python3 qt3support qt4 qthelp qwt rar readline sasl sdl semantic-desktop session slang sockets source speech spell sql sqlite sqlite3 sse sse2 ssh ssl subversion svg sysfs syslog tcpd threads udev unicode usb vcd virtualbox vorbis wav webkit wifi win32 xorg zip zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="braindump flow karbon kexi kpresenter krita tables words" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" FOO2ZJS_DEVICES="sa3160" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

Edit:

Poradziłem sobie: najpierw odinstalowałem CPAN-Meta, potem zainstalowałem JSON-PP, CPAN-Meta-YAML i dopiero potem CPAN-Meta.

----------

